# anyone use chubby darters?



## averyghg

I was watching a vid in scheels one day in fargo and i really liked the action of the chubby darter so i bought one. I used it for walleyes once and didn't catch anything on it, but it seems when ever i threw it down the hole and jigged it agressively my buddy sitting right next to me would get a walleye on his fathead. I also used it for northerns once and lost it (go figure)

Have you guys had any luck with these lures?


----------



## Scott Schuchard

I have had great luck with the #3 it works well on perch and crappies and the #4 work good on eyes take the front treble off and replace it with a hali dropper chain and put a waxie on and hold on


----------



## blhunter3

Some of my friends swear by them, while others hate them. Keep on trying it and let us know. I have tried one, and didn't have much luck. Though we only caught a couple bullheads that day. uke: 
I am going to try one agian this weekend.


----------



## jgat

I haved used them with good success at Lake of the Woods. The only problem is that pike love them. Losing $25 worth of tackle in a day pretty much sucks.


----------



## Maverick

They have been very productive for me. I have used them on Sask, Devils, LOW and a bunch of small lakes in ND. Most places it has worked great. Murky waters I use the brightest color they have, and in clearer water I will use the perch color or minnow color. I love them!!!


----------



## holmsvc

Scott Schuchard said:


> I have had great luck with the #3 it works well on perch and crappies and the #4 work good on eyes take the front treble off and replace it with a hali dropper chain and put a waxie on and hold on


Have been using the hali dropper rig on Ashtabula at all?

I have had decent success with the #3 in perch and blue chrome. My best luck seems to be tipped with a spike.

How many of you have been using them baitless for panfish?


----------



## duckslayer

Have caught a dozen or so perch this year on DL baitless. My favorite color is the metallic/orange. I have never put bait on the darter before. Its more of a confidence thing when using it. You should really watch how it works on a camera, that way you know how the fish react to every twitch.


----------



## Scott Schuchard

Holms

Thats how i caught most of my perch the last time we went out. I'm goin to try it on Devils next weekend too


----------



## Gooseman678

You cant go wrong with chubby Darters. Any lake any time of year if you work them right you will catch eyes on them. Each lake is differnt. Some lakes the fish like it slow other lakes they like them jigged fast. You just have to figure out what presentation works best. Minnow head on the back trebble and 4 inch dropper with a minnow heads works aweseom as well!!


----------



## CNY Tim

I just got my first couple a #3 natural perch and #4 Glow chub. Haven't tried them yet. I see they work good on perch I'll have to try that. 
I was mostly interested in the walleye's with these... What would you guys recommend for color patterns in crystal clear lakes? Were geting them in 28' to 30' of water, there slowly pushing out to the deep basin we were getting them a couple of weeks ago in 18' to 20'. Appreciate your help..


----------



## tipup

I have yet to catch a walleye on a chubby D. I never tip it with a minnow head. Should I be tipping it? I have caught some slough sharks and perch on the Darter. What do you think?


----------



## ontheice4eyes

Just wondering what sizes and colors you guys have been using up on devils lake, I'm heading up there this weekend and have been having good luck with them on the lakes around the FM area and out into the lakes area. Also up there are you guys tipping them with anything around here i usually tip it with a minnow head on the back treble


----------



## Feather Freeks

my buddy in south dakota likes them, and iv'e seen them work. But it all depends on the fish. If the fish are possitive (aggressive), then your chances are far better then if the fish are negative (non-aggressive) if u try the chubby darter with no success, then try a jigging spoon with a minnow head, if that fails, try a live minnow on a vertical jig. That way u can pick up all the positive, neutral, and negative fish.


----------



## Feather Freeks

if your going for eyes, use either a green, orange, chartreuse, or red. eyes lack the blue and yellow cells for vision, they have the easiest time see greens, oranges and reds.


----------



## mnhunter3815

they work best when the eyes are very agressive.thye work great on lotw when the bite is on.


----------



## cavedude

ive been catching quite a few panfish on chubby darters...#3 orange glow or white....caught a crappie last night on one....i think that they only really work when the fish are really aggressive....but they are fun to fish with...


----------



## northerngoosehunter

my problem is I can never get the hooked set right when they hit the chubby darter. Seems I sit there for 15 minutes jigging this thing and then when I least expect it I get a a fish on and I am so suprised I miss the fish.

this has happend around hmmmm 4 or 5 times this year.


----------



## killitandgrillit78

spent over $40.00 on c.d.s, the only thing ive caught on them is one of the smallest perch ive ever seen. (it was snagged). took to saginaw bay walleye fishing and got laughed at. had some come up and looked at it but no hits. switched to a propeller jig and SLAM! so i don't know if i will use again or not? good luck with your chubby! :eyeroll:


----------



## cavedude

Well if you wont use them again ill give you $10 for them all


----------



## BeekBuster

Caught my biggest pike and walleye on the chubbys this year! I have never tipped it with bait though. The pike took it before i could get it to the bottom 8ft. :beer:


----------



## Backwater Eddy

#5 LBD Salmo Chubby Darter Red River 33" 14# CPR


















Noth'n is better than a good hard tug on my Chubby...Eh!


----------



## Maverick

Nice fish Eddy!!! :beer:


----------



## drjongy

Smile for the camera Eddy!


----------



## Backwater Eddy

Whad-da-ya-mean... That was a smile. :x


----------



## averyghg

Wow nice fish Ed, you get that one next to bridge behind dairy delight?


----------



## Backwater Eddy

Ah...no...a bit farther down river. :-?


----------



## cavedude

Backwater Eddy said:


> #5 LBD Salmo Chubby Darter Red River 33" 14# CPR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noth'n is better than a good hard tug on my Chubby...Eh!


I see these pictures everytime i go to gander mountain. Now I can put a name on a face  . Nice fish by the way!


----------



## drjongy

Backwater Eddy,

Are you still catching any cats on the river this time of year?

Nice 'eye by the way...the Red is an overlooked spot for all kinds of fish.


----------



## buckseye

I saw a bar full of chubby darters in Canada a couple weeks ago. None to my liking though. :lol:

Nice fish Eddy.. now turn that frown upside down!!! :lol:


----------



## Backwater Eddy

Sumo's are feeding up for winter up north. These were from my last trip with a crew from Chicago. Odds are good they are feeding up now big time here too, due to all the high water. But where is the big question..when it's out of it's banks..they can be anywhere feeding. Tough fishing for now I think.


----------



## Backwater Eddy

Ah..I forgot...we caught 230 in a tad over 2 days like these. All were Catch and release.

Sumo Piggies by the ton.

We-We-We...lots of fun.

:lol:


----------

